# Keeping CRS & CBS and Mischlings together or not



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello,
I guess I need some guidance so I don't mess things up when I set it up.

If I have red mischlings and black mischlings should I mix them in the same tank ? will it affect ratio of red/black mischlings babies or what else randomly comes out ? or I should keep them separated in 2 tanks.

Also keeping the red mischling with crystal red shrimps in the same tank should this be done or they shouldn't be kept together ?

And final question for this post are there certain bee shrimp that i should keep with black mischling vs red mischling to increase rate of that specific offspring or it's all random and depends on the genes 

Thank you.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Its a purely personal thing. You can keep the Mischlings all together and you will get a mix of both colors, or you can keep them with CRS/CBS and have a better chance of more Mischlings down the road. 

You can add some TBs like BKK, Wine Red and this will also increase your chances of getting more of the Mischling/TB genetics which can result in spotted headed or pinto mischlings and later on Pintos themselves.

I currently am keeping my Spotted headed Mischlings with Snow White Bees and Mosura CRS to help increase my chances of getting more Mischlings as I lost almost all of mine recently.

I will be adding some new Pintos to the mix after New Year.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

depends on your goals;

mixing black and red will give you offsprings with a mix of both and some brownish looking ones. 

If you want to keep them red / black than you keep them separate. Keeping the red mischlings with CRS is fine as long as they are not high grade CRS. Generally the white on most mischlings will not be very solid so if you have higher grade CRS with nice solid whites it will lower the quality of those ones.

If you take advantage of the Taiwan bee genes in them than you can keep with with other taiwan bees. If try crossing them with other bee shrimps. if not, just treat them as low grade CRS / CBS.

Of course with mischlings, what you get when breeding them will depend on their genetics. I have mischlings that have been constantly crossed back to taiwan bees for around 8-10 generations and they always give a high percentage of taiwan bee with various patterns (hino / no-entry etc


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

This sorts it out for me thank you again both of you


----------

